# Want to start bow hunting need help.



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.nzap.co.nz/drawlengthcalculator.php


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

If the above link doesnt work for you then try this measure your wingspan and divide by 2.5 or stand with closed fist against wall , arm slightly bent like you are holding the bow, and measure from wall to corner of your mouth(this one will get you close but probly not the best.) you can also try another shop or tell the guy at the shop were at to not be an ***** and measure your draw. If it is a decent shop they will be able to help. if none of that works do a search online for "measuring draw length for compound bow".


----------



## oregonelkslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

I just tried both ways that was talked about, and they were both quite accurate.
76" wingspand divided by 2.5 = 30.4
Fist made at wall, held like I was holding my bow, measured to corner of mouth, and it was 30.5" My bow shop measured me, and told me that I had a 30.5" draw. So both ways will help you find yours. Good luck and find a new bow shop.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

jna329 said:


> If the above link doesnt work for you then try this measure your wingspan and divide by 2.5 or stand with closed fist against wall , arm slightly bent like you are holding the bow, and measure from wall to corner of your mouth(this one will get you close but probly not the best.) you can also try another shop or tell the guy at the shop were at to not be an ***** and measure your draw. If it is a decent shop they will be able to help. if none of that works do a search online for "measuring draw length for compound bow".


yeah, i was gonna put that way as well, but couldn't remember if it was 2.5 or 2.8 that you divide it by...
best to take more than one measurement of wingspan and divide the average by 2.5 in my experience though.


----------

